# Taking personal time off from reserves...



## aginzburg13 (9 Mar 2011)

Hello all, just discovered this website and it looks like a wealth of knowledge for anyone thinking of joining the CF. Ive already applied for a reserve position here in vancouver, b.c. and im very close to being sworn in. Ive had 99% of my questions answered already in the last few months, but I still have one that I seem to be getting mixed information about.

I would like to be very committed to my reserve unit and my country in general, and I will be looking to complete my BMQ as soon as possible. But my concern about the reserves is what happens if I would like to take some time off (anywhere from a few weeks, to maybe a few months) to travel. Is it alright asking for a few months off (of course i would be giving plenty of notice)? 

Any info on the policies that the CF has on extended vacations/leave of absence would be GREATLY appriciated!

Thanks for the help


----------



## chrisf (9 Mar 2011)

Exempt from Drill and Training (ED&T), you fill out a form which states when you'll be gone, and write an accompanying memo stating why you're asking for it. Then somone signs off on it, and you're set. No biggie.


----------



## acidgambit (9 Mar 2011)

That's nice to know. Maybe i should start my own topic, but i'm going to ask it anyways cause it's similar. I have dual citizenship and the country that i'm from has compulsory military service. So one day i'll have to go back and serve (1 year). Is it possible to apply for leave of absence for that?

I'm like aginzburg which i want to dedicate my time to the reserve, but this mandatory military service...i just need to get that out of the way so i can enter and exit the country freely when i wish to visit my family. Thanks for reading.


----------



## MMSS (9 Mar 2011)

While I will not claim to be an expert on the subject you may want to double check all regulations in your home country. A citizen of Germany (for example) can forfeit citizenship if they enter the armed forces of another country without the explicit consent of the German forces.


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Mar 2011)

acidgambit said:
			
		

> That's nice to know. Maybe i should start my own topic, but i'm going to ask it anyways cause it's similar. I have dual citizenship and the country that i'm from has compulsory military service. So one day i'll have to go back and serve (1 year). Is it possible to apply for leave of absence for that?
> 
> I'm like aginzburg which i want to dedicate my time to the reserve, but this mandatory military service...i just need to get that out of the way so i can enter and exit the country freely when i wish to visit my family. Thanks for reading.



The short answer to your question is likely to be no. I would recommend that you serve your year obligation, and then join the CF. it's probably easier in the long run, and you can add your former service to your resume. I wager that if you ask for ED&T to serve in another country's forces, you might be asked to release from ours.


----------



## chrisf (9 Mar 2011)

There's definitly a restriction against serving in the armed forces of another country (and probably a restriction against mercenary work, other than just the partial restriction against full time employment for members of the regular force). Don't ask me to provide a reference, I don't know off hand, but probably in the NDA.


----------



## aginzburg13 (9 Mar 2011)

Thanks again,

Just as a quick follow-up, are there any penalties/consquences to being ED&T? Are there time limits? Is it pretty commonplace to have people take time off for some travelling?

Again, I want to put my country first, its just theres a part of me that needs to see the rest of the world (or at least a part of it), before I really settle down. I think every able canadian should partake in some sort of military service to his/her country as a sign of respect for the many brave people that have died to defend our nation. We live in the greatest f**king country in the world.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Mar 2011)

From here: http://forums.air-force.ca/forums/threads/31042.0



> Except for maternity/parental (MATA/PATA) leave purposes, ED&T does not count toward qualifying service for promotion, incentive pay, the Canadian Forces Decoration or clasp, or the Reserve Force Retirement Gratuity (RFRG).


----------



## dapaterson (9 Mar 2011)

ED&T:  The longer the period requested, the higher the level of authority required.  For example, a one-year period of ED&T would require the signature of the Area Commander. (Think Brigadier General).  Over a year, and it's the Commander of the Army who must approve it.  Unless there's a compelling reason, why would they elect to keep someone on the books who's not going to be able to contribute, when there are dozens of others who want to join and are not encumbered to the same degree?

(And don't try the "I'll ask for six months, then six months more, then another six months" dodge.  People are well aware of that trick.)


From a more practical perspective, "Except for maternity/parental (MATA/PATA) leave purposes, ED&T does not count toward qualifying service for promotion, incentive pay, Canadian Forces’ Decoration or clasp, or the Reserve Force Retirement Gratuity (RFRG). " (CMP Instruction 20/04, para 3.11 d)


----------

